# Size matters?



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

So ladies?

Can it be to small?

Can it be to big?

Have you ever encountered the "perfect size"?

Just curious, my wife has said time and time again, my "tool" is the perfect size for her....which I laugh at, but hey, jsut wondering if this was true for other women?


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

is VERY true

Speaking from my own experience.. I have been with someone who was too large for me, which was painfun and not fun at all.. and I have been with someone who fit perfectly.. and all the right buttons were pushed... 

I think it all depends on the woman as well.. the shape of her, the depth and size of her as well.

*blush* can't believe I just answered this question.. going back to the corner now!!

SB


----------



## Nobody (Apr 12, 2009)

Size DOES matter! Of course it helps a lit'l if you know what you're doing... but I still think it doesn't matter HOW much you know if you have a 3" tool. I also married "perfect" GA - I know how lucky your wife must feel!


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I've only been with one guy that was really small. It was awkward and uncomfortable, mainly because he had to stop every few moments to put himself back inside me, and the main sensation was his hips battering against mine. The guy had a bit of an attitude anway.

With large guys it can be a little sore but in a good way, the sex is a little bit more involved, besides there are positions you can use that stops him going in the whole way. It just feels like proper sex .

Hubby is big, which he actually doesn't realise. I've always suspected the reason the sex was so bad with his previous gf before he met me was that she found it hard to manage and it just killed off their sex life, I've never said it to him though.


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

Well.. It helps if they arent hung like a Tuna Can (short and fat) or a pencil (long and thing) 

Somewhere inbetween works


----------



## kaybee (Jan 2, 2009)

My H is the perfect size for me, too. He doesn't believe it, though. I won't lie; to me, size matters. Too big is uncomfortable, too small is pointless. If I can't feel it, I'm not enjoying it.

My H is curved, which, I think works in his, and my (G-Spot), favor.:smthumbup:


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

cause size matters !!but so does how you make love


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Too long isn't comfortable at all. Hubby is the perfect size, but doesn't believe it.


----------



## heartnsoul (May 8, 2009)

Size absolutely matters. I once dated a nice guy who was small and although he was wonderful to me, I couldn't move past the size. There was no attraction and the sex was dreadful he had no idea what to do with it. Husband is perfect size, I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

What is not commonly known even in these enlightened days with the internet etc... is that there are simple manual exercises men can do to increase their size and hardness. 

Most men can gain 1/2 an inch in erect length quite easily (2-4 weeks), and 1 inch in about a year. After that, the gains slow down and you have to be dedicated to get much more 

Girth can also be improved.

So to cut a long story short, the average man can move to above average, and the below average man can move into the average range with not all that much effort.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Now Mark,, you've got me curious haha...

I'm satisfied with hubby's length, but, I always thought making your manhood longer, was a myth... not possible.. hmmmm..;-) 

to be true, I wouldn't want him any bigger, it would hurt me. He already is capable of occasionally giving me a jab that makes me squeal a bit... in pain, not delight LOL... not to say that he's huge, but maybe it depends on the woman too?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

marina72-

Let's just put it this way, my wife told me a while ago "no more length", but she said more girth was OK. I thought it was a myth until I did my own "investigations".


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

ohhh... well,,, more girth wouldn't hurt I guess ! haha... 

What is the secret?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

marina72 said:


> What is the secret?


I can't do it justice in a short post here. There are dangers associated with doing these exercises too hard. The best free website in my opinion is Thunder's Place Free Penis Enlargement Forums

Basically there are 3 main exercises.
Kegels - essential for penile health and firmness
Jelqing - an Arabic technique like milking a cow
Gentle manual stretching.

I don't recommend using any devices or equipment, I think it's dangerous, even though a lot of the members on Thunders do use various implements. I have to say, 75% of them are obsessed with size, way way beyond what is healthy... You have been warned. It's also not a good site for women to join, as the members are quite rude - it's a bit of a locker room in there. The only women who last long on there are tough as old boots!

The above website has a newbie routine. People who try to do the advanced stuff before they do 3 months of the newbie routine often injure themselves because the penis needs to be conditioned before it can take the more intense workout. It actually becomes stronger and tougher. which is one of the reasons why growth slows down after the first half inch.

As a final warning, I must say that when done moderately, it is actually good for the penis. When done too strenuously it can lead to trouble.

No-one should attempt these exercises without guidance. I joined the website above, and read many many posts before starting, and I read a lot of posts in the injury forum before starting, so that I did not fall into the same traps. And even then, I got a minor injury once - but it got better in 3 days.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Not sure I'd believe that without seeing it Mark. Non-surgical penis enlargement looks like a pipe dream (if you'll pardon the pun  ) to me.

I'll admit. I'm on the small side. But I expect that there is a range where size doesn't matter all that much. The vagina will expand/contract to accommodate and both partners will enjoy.

The real question is where is the too small/too large line?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

hell yeah size matters.

last thing a girl wants to find is a guy with infantile penis.
( cringes ) !!!!!!!!!!!!
which is an actual medical condition of men who has a penis
which is far too small for an adult male.


ewww.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

DownButNotOut said:


> Not sure I'd believe that without seeing it Mark. Non-surgical penis enlargement looks like a pipe dream (if you'll pardon the pun  ) to me.


I am working on some before and after pics - too hot for this site though


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Mark! I think hubby's member is fine the way it is,,, it's about 7 to 8 inches when erect... that's Plenty for my tastes! lol...
But, the techniques are quite interesting. You're the "guru" Mark hehe...


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

First off, there is no way to increase the size of one's johnson. Can't be done. Anyone who tells you it can, is misinformed or joshin you, or wants to sell you something.

The only claim that might be backed up is how to make your erection stronger. As in, fully using the potential you already have. 

The penis can't be worked out like a muscle to get bigger. It has spongy areas that fill with blood when a man's excited.

Yes, a guy can work out his pc muscle and that can enhance the experience. However, it doesn't make a penis get bigger.

Viagra and other pills like this or herbal remedies may or may not help someone get erect if they have trouble with ED. But that's not the same thing as actually increasing the size.

If a woman likes sex with a guy with a big unit, then be that guy. If you're not? Well, there are a lot of women out there that don't care.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

michzz said:


> First off, there is no way to increase the size of one's johnson. Can't be done. Anyone who tells you it can, is misinformed or joshin you, or wants to sell you something.


Simply not true. This is what over-paid surgeons tell everybody. I have pictures taken in Nov 07 before I started the exercises. I decided to do my own experiments. People should not make statements unless you have your own proof one way or the other. 

It is true that a very small percentage of people can't gain anything from these exercises, but the vast majority can gain 1/2 an inch quite easily.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> Simply not true. This is what over-paid surgeons tell everybody. I have pictures taken in Nov 07 before I started the exercises. I decided to do my own experiments. People should not make statements unless you have your own proof one way or the other.
> 
> It is true that a very small percentage of people can't gain anything from these exercises, but the vast majority can gain 1/2 an inch quite easily.


I'm not an overpaid surgeon. But I do rely on scientific data. I don't have to weigh out a pound of flour to know that there's a pound of flour in a container. I trust the science behind weights and measures.

I don't have to have carved up a cadaver to trust what anatomists have discovered about the male anatomy. I could point you to any number of studies done by researchers that back this up. I could point you to medical information sites too.

I really do not understand your logic that overpaid surgeons are leading us astray about this. I have no intention of letting anyone carve on my johnson in some misguided quest for a bigger size. 

I also know from my understanding of the male anatomy from sources I respect that there is no way to increase the actual size of the penis once a man is fully developed. The parts of the penis that engorge with blood during an erection are not muscles that can be enlarged. The ligaments and smooth muscles involved in erection cannot be stretched by exercise or jerking off.

If that were so, every guy here would have a unit getting larger by the day like bamboo in the garden.

But I digress.

If you perceive a satisfying result, knock yourself out.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

michzz said:


> If you perceive a satisfying result, knock yourself out.


It was not simply a matter of perception, I have photos with rulers in the picture - known in the jargon as "ruler pics".

However, you are right about one thing: A lot of guys over a certain age have lost hardness and full engorgement. These exercises can help them reach maximum potential, and for some this will give another 1/4 inch or so on girth and length. so this is not a gain as such, more of a better use of capacity. It is also possible that the suspensory ligaments can be stretch a little, but I'm not an expert on that. But consider gymnastics: A lot of people can't do the splits or touch their toes without practise. But with a good coach, a lot can be done. the body is more malleable than we think.

Over-use of caffeine as well as bad diet can really affect the ability of some men to reach full engorgement. And don't even get me started on nicotine.

I did not imply that you were a surgeon. I am simply stating that the medical profession have a vested interest in selling expensive cosmetic procedures and endless drugs.

Take ED for example. Any psychotherapist will tell you that the main cause lies in the space between the ears, but once V and C were invented, the whole establishment started acting as if ED is mostly a physical problem. Of course few men over 25 get erections as often as when they were 18 - especially if they eat and drink crap all day. A lot of young guys complain of spontaneous erections in unwanted situations. I have been on forums where young guys ask what they can do about this. The reply form older guys is always the same: just wait 20 years  But the "good news" is, if you eat crap, and get no exercise, you might only have to wait 10 years.

Viagra only works if there is some desire there already, but it is such a confidence booster that it does indeed seem to help both types of ED sufferer. But in reality, a lot of men could give up coffee and get a surprising result. It's not all men it's true, but some guys react badly to caffeine and other amphetamine like substances. The affect is due to the reduction of blood flow.

Bottom line. Science should not be treated like religion. If you really want to know the answer to something, and it's possible to do the experiments *safely* yourself, then that is a route to sure knowledge. But safety is important. I waited over a year before I started the exercises because I was not sure about the dangers. I also read of extreme cases where permanent damage was done. In the end I decided to follow a moderate regime. Funnily enough it seems to work out that trying too hard does not produce faster results - the body reacts to the insult and goes on strike. Well that's enough form me


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> Bottom line. Science should not be treated like religion.


No, it should not be. However, pseudoscience is not the alternative.

Here is an interesting discussion of that:

Distinguishing Science and Pseudoscience


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

hellobro said:


> Well you can't know it all mark... I agree if you have a small penis it stays small no matter how much you tug on it. Common sense. If you want to help your erection get more of a blood flow, try a penis pump. But you cant tug and tug and suddenly you have a 5 incher to a 7 incher. you cant pull on your finger to make it longer just like with your penis.


That's not how these exercises work. And it is not sudden. I gained an inch over a year. The first half inch was fairly quick though (1 month). Most people think that the reason the first half inch comes quickly is that it is not really a gain as such, more of a re-arrangement. If you look at an MRI scan of an erect male you will see that half the penis is inside the male's body. It is perhaps possible that some of the inner penis is simply being coaxed out. 

As for hard science - the Penis Master seems to have a certain amount of medical endorsement. This is a stretching device. However, I am not advocating anything except manual exercises.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

be happy with what you have  !! big or small im sure you can all find ways to make the lady / or man your with smile !!!


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Why not look for a woman with a small vagina!! ha ha,...why go "yodeling in the canyon" if you don't have to?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I bet GA wishes he had not started this thread now


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

ha ha  you hold him down ill hit him !! 

i guess im at a point in life where im thinking happiness is so much more sexy then moaning and nagging !! im happy with everything i have ....


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, I went from average to just over average, and I am very happy with the result, and all it cost me was $2 in lube - needed for some of the exercises.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

$2 ok whats the web site  only joking lol feeling rather mischivious tonight


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I use extra virgin olive oil, others use KY.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

martino said:


> Why not look for a woman with a small vagina!! ha ha,...why go "yodeling in the canyon" if you don't have to?



:rofl:


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

i wont be able to use olive oil without thinking about that mark !!! lol


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

MarkTwain said:


> I am working on some before and after pics - too hot for this site though


Thanks for sparing us the pics MT !

First, I need to qualify by saying I have no experience in the subject matter at hand or the website MT linked to with supposed "techniques." 

But Michzz, normally I side with science, but if these women can stretch their necks:

Neck ring - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Maybe people could do something similar with their penis?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! A medical consideration! Thanks, Chris!

I too have always heard this enhancment is not possible without surgery. And that gets into the scar tissue and possible nerve damage areas. 

Bottom line, to me...don't try it. Learn to use what you have!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL, thanks for the laugh, m22!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Interesting that you link to that site. Here's a pertinent snippet of info about the "stretching" from that very link:

=====
The neck stretching is mostly illusory; the weight of the rings twists the collar bone and eventually the upper ribs to create the illusion of an elongated neck. The vertebrae do not elongate. In advanced stages the forces can cause trauma, such as occlusion of venous flow or hematoma.
=====

Good for fueling debate though. 




Chris H. said:


> Thanks for sparing us the pics MT !
> 
> First, I need to qualify by saying I have no experience in the subject matter at hand or the website MT linked to with supposed "techniques."
> 
> ...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

interesting Debate.

What can I say, I am average, and I am good with that, if I need it stretched, well I'll let my wife handle it... :smthumbup:


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> So is the olive oil no longer "virgin" once you're done with it? Sorry, couldn't resist.


You know I would never cheat like that


----------



## blondegirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Size is important! I don't want to big or to small.


----------



## jada (Jul 15, 2009)

You know as one wise woman said: "Size doesn't matter if a man isn't skilled in using his penis" So sexual skills matter much more!


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

martino said:


> Why not look for a woman with a small vagina!! ha ha,...why go "yodeling in the canyon" if you don't have to?


With a sense of humor like this, frankly, Rhett I don't give a DAMN how big or small his penis is.....:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG!:rofl:


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Mark. Out of curiosity, was there a change in performance or function over that year of doing exercises? With getting erection, maintaining erection, control, refractory period, etc. etc. etc. either positive or negative?


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Psst....Mark? 

GPR is _asking you a question_......


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

GPR....Mark is doing some research, he'll have a detailed answer shortly....:rofl:


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

He hasn't been on here for a while. 

I was wondering that some people say if they do too many Keigel (sp) exercises, it's almost like "it's" tired and harder to perform for a period until "it" recovers.


----------



## Sig226 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have lurked here on and off for quite a while. I felt compelled to actually register after reading this thread. I can offer some supporting evidence, Mark speaks the truth!

Forgive me for the long post, but I feel compelled to set the record straight. Understand now, I am not in any business related to the sale or promotion of these exercises, websites, or devices used. I am simply another person who has acheived similar results as Mark.

The site Mark mentioned previously (Thunder's Place) is for real. Thunder has more than 100,000 members, most of which have achieved some level of penile gains. Myself included. I have belonged to that site since 2002... It is called "PE", short for penis enlargement. Thunder does not sell anything, his site is free. He makes nothing, it is operated by donations.

Manual exercises work. Device-assisted "advanced" exercises really work. Pills, potions, and creams you hear about on the radio, etc. DON'T WORK, and are scams. If it costs money, it does not work as stated. The only things that cost money and work, actually are inexpensive. These include Cable Clamps ($1 to $2 ea.), weights and weight hangers, ADS (all day stretcher) which is a small lighter weight worn all day, and a few other inexpensive and easy to make at home devices. By the way, penis pumps typically only yield temporary gains, unless used consistently for many, many years.

There are many well-known members there who have acheived amazing results. I'm not kidding, guys who had laughable little ones, now have porn star size units. It is no quick fix though, it is a long-term venture, and takes bullet-proof dedication. You get out of it what you put into it. There is true science behind it, much more solid than say, global warming... I won't bore people here with that unless asked however. 

I used to have an average, to a bit on the smaller size of average penis. I don't anymore, I'm now above average, and still gaining steadily. We set goals and once acheived, we do a light "maintenance" program a few times a week in order to keep the gains permanent. Believe it or not, the REAL average size is just under 6 inches long, and 4.9 inches in girth at the thickest point (fully erect). There are a lot of stats and claims out there, but this is the consensus in the medical community, as a result of hundreds of studies worldwide. That might sound small here, but unless you actually measure penises regularly, you might think your 6-inch husband is really 8 inches. Try it sometime...

Countless debates and studies have concluded that the majority of women prefer a thicker unit over a very long unit. That is why most men are working girth. Girth is the hardest to gain, and takes time and dedication. A lot of women would be very surprised, most men are far more self-conscious about their size than most women are about their breasts or weight. It is a very sensitive subject for men, most will never talk about it, or allow their insecurity to be known. 

Ok, I'll shut up now. Sorry this got long! If anyone wants to know more, just ask.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry GPR, I would have missed your 2 posts if *Sandy55* had not brought it to my attention  

I have not had time to post lately, as I have unexpectedly been offered a place at a university. I have a lot on my mind, and none of it's sexy 



GPR said:


> Mark. Out of curiosity, was there a change in performance or function over that year of doing exercises? With getting erection, maintaining erection, control, refractory period, etc. etc. etc. either positive or negative?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


This is a very complicated question. Every one is different. Some people find that if you do the exercises flat out to gain maximum size, then hardness can go down a bit unless you take a day or two off.

However, a very mild routine that will not produce much permanent gain can improve hardness a great deal due to giving the whole area a workout.

My own experience was that at age 40 - I thought there was nothing wrong with my erection quality until I started the exercises. Then I realised I was not getting as hard as I was when I was 18, becuase *EQ* (erection quality) shout right up, and that in itself will make you bigger, just by virtue of fully using what you've got.

As for over-doing kegels, you are absolutly right. Do too many, and EQ will go down that day. But 6 days later, it gets harder than ever! 

It's like you don't run to the corner shop just after competing in a marathon.

So becuase I like to have sex at the drop of a hat, I always follow a light routine. Some guys do the exercises so hard, they actually can't get it up properly for a few days. But you won't get an unbiased opinion from me, I am always telling people to take it easy. Unfortunately, a high proportion of the natural PE community have "body dysmorphia". They think there penis is smaller than it actually is, and even when they make it bigger, they struggle to make it even bigger with more and more extreme exercises.

So there you have it. We live in an imperfect world. My best wish for everybody is for them to find balance in their lives. 

Shalom.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

So basically, it can take a bit of "rest" before you get back to "normal" if you are doing those routines. I've thought about them. I might look into it a little more.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

GPR said:


> So basically, it can take a bit of "rest" before you get back to "normal" if you are doing those routines. I've thought about them. I might look into it a little more.


True with the muscles/rest routine. I can't give you examples such as your guy Kegels but I know when I work out, I can do more pull ups three days AFTER working out my shoulders, back, biceps, triceps; if I try one or two days after the workout, forget it. It takes three to even four days to recover after a hard workout.

Three or four days post workout of muscles, THEN muscles perform best.

I would imagine the working out of the Kegels in men's pelvic area likely help the arterial muscle tone...hence a greater firmness (should help shorten time from stimulus to erection too...). People sometimes don't realize their arteries are made of muscles...big time.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Sandy55 said:


> Three or four days post workout of muscles, THEN muscles perform best.


This would be the case for a really heavy duty kegel routine. But I only do a light routine. I do a total of 100 contractions twice a week just to maintain tone. Thus I get no "down time". When I first started, I did a heavier routine and noticed that "little Mark" was not always at full strength immediately after a workout


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

GPR said:


> So basically, it can take a bit of "rest" before you get back to "normal" if you are doing those routines. I've thought about them. I might look into it a little more.


I can not advise you to take up PE, that is your choice. If you do take it up, I beg you to be a minimalist like me, never try and push for results - you will only end up in the injury forum. I got an injury even with my light routine, simply through ignorance, but it was only slight and healed within 3 days. 

However, kegels, which form part of any serious PE routine are a different matter, and come highly recommended. Most women are advised to do them, but few bother to keep them up. The ones that do are the ones you see smiling as they walk down the street - they have more frequent orgasms during sex. This is not here-say - it's well known by doctors. What is not so well known is that men can gain a huge benefit from them as well.

If you start light - and work up to 3 sets of 25 contractions twice per week, you will gain tone without reaching exhaustion. The best way for men to isolate and find the correct muscle groups is to stand naked with a flaccid or (semi erection) and find the muscles which allow you make it twitch.

The bigger the twitch, the more you have zeroed in. 

That's basically it. Do the exercises, and then forget about them until next time.


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds like it might just be easier to get an operation done. Though from what I've read the operations arent all that impressive either. I wonder if you could use the penis of a guy who is a body donor. I guess your blood type would have to match...and what happens if your body rejects the organ? yipes!



John


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Seems to me for the amount of effort, expense, and silly contraptions used for MINISCULE "gain", that spending a tenth of that effort, expense, and no silly contraptions, a guy could entice a woman to be satisfied with intimacy with them.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

So far all I have bought is olive oil. And I do it for fun, it's not a life or death situation  In general, I am totally against surgery for not life threatening problems. I'm the last of the hippies.

In any case, my last post was to advise on how to improve EQ. and on that there is general agreement that kegels are the way to go - especially if you are over 30.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Mark, in your 'research' have you ever run across _women_ who orgasm by _just doing Kegels_?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Sandy55-

My wife can do something similar... takes her a bit of effort though. I once managed to cum by focusing my mind on my "bits" and relaxing totally. Eventually the feeling built up and exploded - after about an hour. I have not got the time for such experiments these days.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

I had a _good_ friend once tell me over coffee (!) that she could orgasm, while swinging on a swing at the park. :rofl: I casually sat my coffee cup down, and blinked, and said: "Really, just how so...may I be so bold as to ask..." :rofl:.

She said it was the rhythm of the swing that helped her to "train" herself to come during sex with her dh. She would squeeze her Kegels on the Up swing, of the swing, and release on the back swing. Understand what I am saying here, Mark?

Well, me being in the science field, had to try this "experiment". And you know what?  It works, Mark. 

SO, what works in bed is for a woman to squeeze as the penis goes in (which is also very nice for the guy, as the vagina gets very tight) and release the Kegels, vag walls, when he reverses the motion, pulling out. 

Very interesting method...this swing training!  
Course, sometimes you gotta swing fast and furious...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Sandy55 said:


> Understand what I am saying here, Mark?


Yes, we scientists call it "Simple harmonic motion". By applying force at just the right point in the cycle, huge energies can build up. This is the principle by which an opera singer can shatter a wine glass by hitting just the right high pitch note - the glass becomes "in resonance" with the singer's pitch, and eventually the energy build-up overcomes the elastic limit of the glass, and BANG, it all goes to pieces.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, that is a very appropriate term for such...Simple Harmonic Motion. 

Looked it up and this is something interesting I found, visually interesting anyway....wish I knew my math better!
Simple Harmonic Motion

This is kinda cool, (except it caused my Firefox to freeze the first time I tried it) LOL.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> So ladies?
> Can it be to small?
> Can it be to big?
> Have you ever encountered the "perfect size"?
> Just curious, my wife has said time and time again, my "tool" is the perfect size for her....which I laugh at, but hey, jsut wondering if this was true for other women?


Oh, to GA's original post:

Yes.
Yes.
Yes.

And yes, "overly" is spelled "too", not "to" GA!


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, size matters. Girth is more important than length, though.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheLuckiest08 said:


> Yes, size matters. Girth is more important than length, though.


100% :iagree: Good point, Luckie...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I failed English Sandy


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

TheLuckiest08 said:


> Yes, size matters. Girth is more important than length, though.


My wife agrees, it's the girth more than the length.


----------



## missmywife (Jan 4, 2010)

So, asking the ladies, what is the "average" size?


----------



## albertini (Apr 26, 2010)

guess size matters, but the skill and experience of the man goes a long way.


----------

